# Don’t Think Twice, It’s All Right



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here’s one I’ve been messing around with for years. Hope you like it. Tab available on request. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very pretty.

Alternating bass / fingerstyle has always been one I’m impressed by.

Do you happen to know a version of “Freight Train”?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice! That puts a smile on my face. 

I know what song I'll be singing for the rest of the day


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice.
One of my favourite songs. Besides the obvious genius of the original, have a listen to Odetta's version, and any one of the Susan Tedeshi recordings.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

chuckv97 said:


> Here’s one I’ve been messing around with for years. Hope you like it.



That was lovely
Learned to play with Dylan songs 30 years ago


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Alternating bass / fingerstyle has always been one I’m impressed by.
> 
> Do you happen to know a version of “Freight Train”?


Hi Milkman,,,yep, Freight Train was one of the first fingerpicking tunes I learned back in the day. I’ll have to dust it off and post it later on. Thanks again !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

chuckv97 said:


> Hi Milkman,,,yep, Freight Train was one of the first fingerpicking tunes I learned back in the day. I’ll have to dust it off and post it later on. Thanks again !


Thanks. I enjoy your playing and I'd be grateful to hear you take a run at that one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Such a great song, very nicely done!

I'll give a shout out to Maggie Bell and Stone the Crows for one of my favorite versions.


----------

